# sliding glass door questions



## preston897 (Apr 6, 2010)

have any of you ever built a custom snake cage with sliding glass doors? would the gap between the two pieces of glass be to large and allow for an escapee? i have a king snake and a 12" carpet python and i want to put sliding glass doors on their enclosures. what do you guys think?


----------



## Adam87 (Apr 6, 2010)

aslong as the gap isnt big enough where either one of them can fit there head through i would even put a lock on the doors cause i've heard they can get out of sliding doors very easy


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 7, 2010)

shouldn't be a problem cause the gap is only 1/8 to 1/4". and yes, get a lock for sure. snakes are escape artist's.


----------



## preston897 (Apr 7, 2010)

yea i decided to use regular doors instead. i just got the glass today and im building the frame right now


----------



## petergarcia (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello, 
I am renovating my house and i want to change the door of my bedroom. I am thinking to install sliding door. Thanks!!
___________________
For more info: folding doors London | London builders


----------



## frank23 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sliding door in snake cage could never be safe. As there is little gap between two slides which help the snakes to come out. The best option for snake cages are folding door that are sealed well and never allow any kind of snake to come out.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 27, 2012)

petergarcia said:


> Hello,
> I am renovating my house and i want to change the door of my bedroom. I am thinking to install sliding door. Thanks!!
> ___________________
> For more info: folding doors London | London builders



But you will not be able to escape your bedroom with a sliding door. How will you clean your soiled bedding?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 27, 2012)

Sliding glass doors can be VERY safe, however I would guess most of the posters are not thinking outside the box. If you're thinking the typical orientation, with horizontal sliding glass, then yes, these are easy for certain snakes to escape. However, if you use one pane of glass, and orient it in a vertical position, then this is extremely safe for snakes. In fact so safe, this is the preferred orientation for many venomous snake research facilities in the world. Here's some photos of some of the facilities I worked at in Brasil.

_Bothrops_ sp. collection:






_Crotalus durissus_ collection:





Never had an escape from any of them unless it was due to human error.


----------

